# May I have your old front struts?



## kaister (Sep 11, 2003)

Looking for a set of e36 M3 (96'~00') front struts...
Any condition as long they have not been crashed/damaged.
I maybe able to pay for them,... name your price plz.

Local in the north bay area, CA plz

Thx!


----------

